# Esterno destro: chi vorreste? Sogni e realtà..



## emamilan99 (22 Marzo 2022)

Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?

- Berardi (sassuolo)
- Antony (ajax)
- Ousmane Dembele (Barcellona)
- Moussa Diaby (leverkusen)
- Bailey (aston villa)
- Gelson Martins (monaco)
- Raphinha (leeds)
- Pépé (arsenal)
- Ismaila Sarr (watford)


----------



## Giek (22 Marzo 2022)

Tra quelli che hai elencato, Antony a mani basse.
Purtroppo ci propineranno qualche Saele 2.0


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2022)

Se parliamo proprio di caratteristiche, tralasciando l'uomo, direi che ci servirebbe un Dembele. 

Altrimenti un ragazzo che ha già conosciuto l'Italia, Diaby, anche se lo vedo troppo leggerino. 

Poi se vogliamo trovare uno che faccia la differenza da subito, che non abbia grossi problemi nell'integrarsi...tradotto vogliamo puntare allo scudetto subito, dico di prendere Berardi.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se parliamo proprio di caratteristiche, tralasciando l'uomo, direi che ci servirebbe un Dembele.
> 
> Altrimenti un ragazzo che ha già conosciuto l'Italia, Diaby, anche se lo vedo troppo leggerino.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo trovare uno che faccia la differenza da subito, che non abbia grossi problemi nell'integrarsi...tradotto vogliamo puntare allo scudetto subito, dico di prendere Berardi.


Dembele tra tutti i nomi che ho citato tra l'altro è l'unico a parametro 0.. cosa non da poco


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2022)

Anche un Ikone della Fiorentina sarebbe stato ottimo piuttosto di Salamella. Comunque nomi clamorosi non mi vengono in mente ma eviterei di pescare dalla Bundes, Calhanoglu Rodriguez insegnano qualcosa.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

perchè non possono provare Origi ?


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè non possono provare Origi ?


Perchè è una prima punta..


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dembele tra tutti i nomi che ho citato tra l'altro è l'unico a parametro 0.. cosa non da poco



Si ma è l'unico che non ci possiamo per parametri proprio permettere. Sarebbe il calciatore più pagato della rosa, sarebbe una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Per costi andrà al PSG al posto di Di Maria.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Perchè è una prima punta..


io l'ho visto giocare varie volte esterno, non è diverso da Leao fisicamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

L'importante è che non si spendano soldi per quel cesso di Berardi


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io l'ho visto giocare varie volte esterno, non è diverso da Leao fisicamente



Però Origi ha giocato più defilato, ma in un attacco a tre che è completamente differente dal giocare esterno di un centrocampo a quattro come il nostro. 

Resto dell'idea che la prossima estate se non avremo la sensazione che il prossimo trequartista (Adli) sia veramente forte si investirà su un attaccante di destra e si passa ad un 4-3-3.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Io adoro Jeremy Doku. Secondo me è un Leao piu forte.


----------



## ROQ (23 Marzo 2022)

la cosa drammatica è che sono tutti un upgrade


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Marzo 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Tra quelli che hai elencato, Antony a mani basse.
> Purtroppo ci propineranno qualche Saele 2.0


L'ho visto l'altro giorno in Ajax Feyenoord fare una scenata pietosa in cui si è sdraiato dolorante fuori dal campo, è rientrato zoppicando e si è ributtato per terra perdendo tempo, così facendo si è preso il doppio giallo e rosso, nel mentre litigava con l'allenatore avversario e ad un certo punto ha pure perso la maglietta

Tutto ciò dopo aver deciso la partita, ad onor del vero, ma l'ho trovato terribilmente di cattivo gusto


----------



## SanGigio (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non si spendano soldi per quel cesso di Berardi


14 gol e 10 assist quest'anno 
Neanche a me fa impazzire come giocatore, ma bisogna ammettere che in serie a è tremendamente efficace.. è nel pieno della sua maturità, per me ci farebbe fare un grosso upgrade sulla destra. Poi oh, se prendono Di Maria o Dembelè siamo tutti felici penso


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non si spendano soldi per quel cesso di Berardi


Facendo un discorso da "non abbiamo una proprietà tirchia, la UEFA non ci scassera le palle con il fpf, ma non sono folle e so benissimo che non si può prendere Salah" direi che ci vorrebbero Berardi + uno alla dembele (parlo di caratteristiche, non del giocatore che ovviamente andrà la PSG).
Se si vuole puntare a vincere lo scudetto l'anno prossimo, Berardi ti fa la differenza. E come riserva, pronto ad entrare e spaccare le partite : uno velocissimo con dribbling.
Se fossimo uno squadrone che si può permettere di spendere soldi per giocatori che almeno inizialmente non sarebbero titolari direi Berardi + Diaby ad esempio.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Marzo 2022)

Se non chiede troppo Di Maria per un paio d'anni sarebbe l'ideale, andrebbe a sostituire Ibrahimovic come giocatore d'esperienza e peso nello spogliatoio equilibrando i giovani in rosa


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Temo proprio che non arriverà nessuno di questi. Tutti troppo cari e con richieste di stipendio eccessive.
Se non riscattiamo Messias, come credo, prenderemo un giocatore giovane e sconosciuto stavolta. A sensazione direi che l'idea sia questa.
Comunque deve essere mancino.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Marzo 2022)

Come tipo di giocatore sarr o dembele, gente strutturata atleticamente che ha gamba e che “strappa” e che a fine stagione ha almeno 10 goal + 10 assist


----------



## Maximo (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Temo proprio che non arriverà nessuno di questi. Tutti troppo cari e con richieste di stipendio eccessive.
> Se non riscattiamo Messias, come credo, prenderemo un giocatore giovane e sconosciuto stavolta. A sensazione direi che l'idea sia questa.
> Comunque deve essere mancino.


Penso anch'io. A differnza di noi tifosi che più o meno conosciamo quei 10-15 giocatore, e sulla base di quelli facciamo il toto nomi sul forum, Maldini e Massara di nomi nel tacquino ne avranno almeno 100, di cui 85 a noi sconosciuti, e la cosa divertene è che appena usciranno alcuni di questi nomi sui giornali, ci dispereremo se non dovesse arrivare nessuno di quei giocatori , vedi Adli, Kone, Simakan, ecc...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io. A differnza di noi tifosi che più o meno conosciamo quei 10-15 giocatore, e sulla base di quelli facciamo il toto nomi sul forum, Maldini e Massara di nomi nel tacquino ne avranno almeno 100, di cui 85 a noi sconosciuti, e la cosa divertene è che appena usciranno alcuni di questi nomi sui giornali, ci dispereremo se non dovesse arrivare nessuno di quei giocatori , vedi Adli, Kone, Simakan, ecc...


avranno anche 100 o 1000 nomi ma sono 3 anni che non portano nessuno, e il meglio che han trovato è stato messias che è costato i suoi 3M e rotti per il solo prestito.
quindi dico che li come osservazione siamo messi male forte secondo me, e sarebbe anche ora di svegliarsi in quella zona del campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io. A differnza di noi tifosi che più o meno conosciamo quei 10-15 giocatore, e sulla base di quelli facciamo il toto nomi sul forum, Maldini e Massara di nomi nel tacquino ne avranno almeno 100, di cui 85 a noi sconosciuti, e la cosa divertene è che appena usciranno alcuni di questi nomi sui giornali, ci dispereremo se non dovesse arrivare nessuno di quei giocatori , vedi Adli, Kone, Simakan, ecc...


Poco ma sicuro che andrà cosi!
Come in fin dei conti è successo proprio in questo ruolo con Faivre l'estate scorsa...

I nostri sono molto bravi e preparati nello scouting. Bisogna vedere le dinamiche di mercato come andranno, le ciambelle non escono sempre col buco e purtroppo su certi profili si crea sempre concorrenza con costi che schizzano presto alle stelle, soprattutto se interviene qualche club di Premier.

Vedremo. La mia impressione è che abbiamo le idee chiare, poi che certe operazioni si possano fare o meno secondo i nostri parametri è tutto da vedere (incluse quelle per Sanches e Botman). Sappiamo bene che ci sono rigidi paletti sul costo del cartellino e soprattutto sull'ingaggio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avranno anche 100 o 1000 nomi ma sono 3 anni che non portano nessuno, e il meglio che han trovato è stato messias che è costato i suoi 3M e rotti per il solo prestito.
> quindi dico che li come osservazione siamo messi male forte secondo me, e sarebbe anche ora di svegliarsi in quella zona del campo.


Better call Zvone


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avranno anche 100 o 1000 nomi ma sono 3 anni che non portano nessuno, e il meglio che han trovato è stato messias che è costato i suoi 3M e rotti per il solo prestito.
> quindi dico che li come osservazione siamo messi male forte secondo me, e sarebbe anche ora di svegliarsi in quella zona del campo.


Vero solo in parte, perchè la verità è che i tifosi spesso ragionano sognando nomi un po' a caso (bonariamente lo dico), senza guardare nello specifico delle cose e alla realtà dei fatti.

Solo per rendere l'idea della lista di questa discussione:

- Berardi (sassuolo) >>> sappiamo tutto. Il Sassuolo chiede 35 milioni. Li vale?
- Antony (ajax) >>> l'Ajax lo valuta 50 milioni e ci sono diversi club di Premier che lo seguono (anche il City). Situazione da capire ma costi altissimi di sicuro.
- Ousmane Dembele (Barcellona) >>> prende 10 milioni netti l'anno al Barca, va in scadenza a giugno. Accetta di venire al Milan per 4? Senza considerare che a parte le ultime settimane in questi anni al Barca è stato uno dei piu grandi bidoni della storia del calcio...
- Moussa Diaby (leverkusen) >>> il Bayer lo valuta 45 milioni al momento, ma soprattutto non lo cede.
- Bailey (aston villa) >>> il Villa lo ha pagato 32 milioni e sta facendo panchina. Prende 4 milioni netti l'anno. Vale queste cifre?
- Gelson Martins (monaco) >>> sinceramente è un giocatore sparito dai radar che sta deludendo non poco nel Principato. Da vedere se sia meglio di Saele e Messias
- Raphinha (leeds) >>> lo sta trattando il Barca. Si parla di 7,5 milioni netti l'anno. Quanto chieda il Leeds non si sa, sembra 40 milioni. Fuori parametri decisamente.
- Pépé (arsenal) >>> pagato 80 milioni dall'Arsenal, prende 6 milioni netti l'anno. Sta deludendo in modo clamoroso. A meno che non lo prendiamo in prestito pagato per metà dall'Arsenal, è chiaro che non sia roba per noi.
- Ismaila Sarr (watford) >>> tutto da vedere. Qui si sa poco o nulla. Boh

Come vedi quasi tutti questi per ragioni diverse non interessano al Milan. E' cosi, c'è poco da fare.

Dunque nel ruolo i nostri si muovono su nomi che non conosciamo o conosciamo poco. Giocatori sui quali probabilmente ci sarà da lavorare e che dunque intendono prendere a cifre che rientrano nei nostri parametri. La situazione è un po' piu complicata insomma.
Perchè magari ci muoviamo sul Faivre di turno, ma se le cifre ad un certo punto salgono o peggio il giocatore fa il bischero, noi alziamo il dito medio e ce ne andiamo.

Puo non piacere come filosofia, ogni sessione di mercato sono le guerre puniche nel forum per cui credo che sia cosi per molti, ma è la strada che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi e che piu o meno sta funzionando.

PS: sognare nomi è sacrosanto per ogni tifoso, discuterne anche bello, magari è meglio non illudersi facendo voli pindarici pero.


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Tutti nomi ottimo, chi più chi meno, ma non tutti sul mercato.

continuo a preferire Berardi, per andare sul sicuro rispetto a uno score di goal e assist più o meno garantiti. Ovvio poi che un del Ele se ha la testa a posto è di un altro livello. Così come Antony dell’Ajax. Non conosco bene Diaby, mi piace molto Doku ma non credo sia alla nostra portata.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (23 Marzo 2022)

La spocchia di certi tifosi nei confronti di Domenico Berardi è urticante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero solo in parte, perchè la verità è che i tifosi spesso ragionano sognando nomi un po' a caso (bonariamente lo dico), senza guardare nello specifico delle cose e alla realtà dei fatti.
> 
> Solo per rendere l'idea della lista di questa discussione:
> 
> ...


non sono di certo un sognatore, sai che dico sempre che non mi aspetto niente dal mercato ed è per questo che mi faccio andare benissimo giroud, origi e pure messias. non chiedo certo uno di quei nomi esotici elencati sopra 

la mia è una considerazione basata sui fatti, ci manca l'esterno da 3 anni. negli altri ruoli, più o meno, siamo riusciti a portare a casa buona roba a prezzi giusti. questo invece è un buco nero.
il punto è che migliorare saele non è difficile... ci sono riusciti con messias per dire.
se manca budget accontentiamoci di un centrale futuribile da aggiungere a tomori-kalulu-kjaer-gabbia e dirottiamolo li, andar in giro con saele ormai non è più possibile.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero solo in parte, perchè la verità è che i tifosi spesso ragionano sognando nomi un po' a caso (bonariamente lo dico), senza guardare nello specifico delle cose e alla realtà dei fatti.
> 
> Solo per rendere l'idea della lista di questa discussione:
> 
> ...


Tutto vero.
Però sarr secondo me ha le caratteristiche giuste ed è nome credibile. Il watford retrocede, lui arriva da un anno con dei problemi fisici, ha 24 anni e numeri di goal e assist giusti per un attaccante esterno. Ha anche la forza e la gamba giusta per il gioco tutto campo di pioli. Spesso rientra in fase di non possesso fino alla sua area, che è esattamente quello che ci serve a destra alter ego di Leao a sx. Di stipendio di sicuro rientra nei parametri arrivando da un squadra dei pozzo. Impossibile resti in B, la sua alternativa alla cessione questa estate è finire 1 anno in prestito all’udinese in attesa di tornare al watford anno successivo. Direi che preferirebbe venire al Milan. L’unico dubbio è se c è qualche squadra di premier interessata a lui che farebbe schizzare la valutazione dagli attuali 20 a 30/40. 
ma è nome decisamente realistico, secondo me. Poi non arriva e va bene uguale ma ha tutti i paletti “giusti” al momento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

un nome molto interessante, anche se ancora giovanissimo è Ali-Cho dell' Angers. E' un ragazzino, un classe 2004 ma era già stato accostato al Milan. Non penso arriverà un Berardi, ti spareranno 30 milioni per lui. Oramai la strategia del Milan è chiara, giovani promettenti o opportunità di mercato come le sono state Kjaer o Giroud per esempio.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


questi penso vadano tutti bene, forse priorità a Dembele. Attenzione però all'incubo di Carrara....


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono di certo un sognatore, sai che dico sempre che non mi aspetto niente dal mercato ed è per questo che mi faccio andare benissimo giroud, origi e pure messias. non chiedo certo uno di quei nomi esotici elencati sopra
> 
> la mia è una considerazione basata sui fatti, ci manca l'esterno da 3 anni. negli altri ruoli, più o meno, siamo riusciti a portare a casa buona roba a prezzi giusti. questo invece è un buco nero.
> il punto è che migliorare saele non è difficile... ci sono riusciti con messias per dire.
> se manca budget accontentiamoci di un centrale futuribile da aggiungere a tomori-kalulu-kjaer-gabbia e dirottiamolo li, andar in giro con saele ormai non è più possibile.


Non è solo una questione di budget pero. Nel senso che se si individua un giocatore che sposa in pieno la nostra politica e soprattutto chiede uno stipendio in linea coi nostri parametri il budget c'è, entro un certo limite (che sono indicativamente i 30-35 milioni).

Bisogna partire sempre dal presupposto che il Milan attuale non spende mai un euro piu di quanto si ritenga giusto. Ovviamente si puo sbagliare, ma la linea a mio parere è chiara e netta. E ce l'ha insegnato il caso del sostituto di Kjaer dell'ultimo mercato.

Ci manca uno per fare il salto di qualità a destra siamo tutti d'accordo. Ma come vediamo proprio bene da questa lista, il rischio bidone epocale è altissimo. Uno per fare il salto di qualità non significa uno qualunque, anzi è proprio l'opposto.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Tutto vero.
> Però sarr secondo me ha le caratteristiche giuste ed è nome credibile. Il watford retrocede, lui arriva da un anno con dei problemi fisici, ha 24 anni e numeri di goal e assist giusti per un attaccante esterno. Ha anche la forza e la gamba giusta per il gioco tutto campo di pioli. Spesso rientra in fase di non possesso fino alla sua area, che è esattamente quello che ci serve a destra alter ego di Leao a sx. Di stipendio di sicuro rientra nei parametri arrivando da un squadra dei pozzo. Impossibile resti in B, la sua alternativa alla cessione questa estate è finire 1 anno in prestito all’udinese in attesa di tornare al watford anno successivo. Direi che preferirebbe venire al Milan. L’unico dubbio è se c è qualche squadra di premier interessata a lui che farebbe schizzare la valutazione dagli attuali 20 a 30/40.
> ma è nome decisamente realistico, secondo me. Poi non arriva e va bene uguale ma ha tutti i paletti “giusti” al momento.


Si è uno di quelli di cui si sa poco o nulla come costi e valutazione. 
Io credo che noi cerchiamo un mancino tuttavia...

Sarr comunque è un giocatore interessante, senza dubbio. Hai ragione.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

Ma Mendes non ce l'ha un esterno destro forte con cui fare un bell'intrallazzo?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Proviamo per un attimo a parlare di calcio in modo più o meno serio : la vera rivoluzione Pioli l'ha compiuta nei passaggi linea-linea, nelle posture dei centrocampisti e nel modo di smarcarsi dei giocatori e la loro dislocazione.

I nostri centrocampisti centrali spesso prendono palla in ampiezza e i nostri passaggi linea-linea, nella ricerca dell'uomo libero, sono in ampiezza.
Non andiamo infatti alla ricerca di quelle trasmissioni tipiche del 4-3-3 o 4-3-2-1 con giocatori a cui si richiede controllo e trasmissione quasi computerizzata.
I nostri si muovono, si interscambiano e nella ricerca dell'uscita valorizziamo le peculiarità di chi una giocata la sa fare.

Ecco quindi che spesso sono i terzini fare le mezze ali perchè calabria e theo negli spazi e in velocità sono più forti di kessie, che invece spesso si allarga.

Il nostro modulo base è un 4-4-2 che porta i nostri ad aprirsi a ventaglio in fase di possesso.

Per questi e altri motivi credo a destra serva un destro naturale.
Il mancino se viene troppo dentro al campo intasa spazi e linee di passaggio.

Occhio in questo caso a messias che, pur essendo un mancino, gioca coi piedi sulla linea con applicazione e risultati.
Già un berardi quel gioco non lo saprebbe nè potrebbe fare.
Berardi fa perno sul piede debole ma non gioca verticale sulla fascia in ampiezza.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io adoro Jeremy Doku. Secondo me è un Leao piu forte.


Non lo conosco tanto.. ma quest anno è quasi sempre stato infortunato ed oltretutto segna poco.. certo ha dalla sua la velocità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Marzo 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> La spocchia di certi tifosi nei confronti di Domenico Berardi è urticante.


Dare soldi al Sassuolo equivale dare soldi alla Juventus, e in ogni caso non spenderemo mai 30 e più milioni per un giocatore se la sua età non è compresa tra i 18 e i 24 anni.


----------



## Giek (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io adoro Jeremy Doku. Secondo me è un Leao piu forte.


Agli Europei aveva giocato alla grande. Perchè nessuna big lo ha preso?
In Francia come sta giocando?
Per noi sarebbe un bel colpo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> 14 gol e 10 assist quest'anno
> Neanche a me fa impazzire come giocatore, ma bisogna ammettere che in serie a è tremendamente efficace.. è nel pieno della sua maturità, per me ci farebbe fare un grosso upgrade sulla destra. Poi oh, se prendono Di Maria o Dembelè siamo tutti felici penso





Djici ha scritto:


> Facendo un discorso da "non abbiamo una proprietà tirchia, la UEFA non ci scassera le palle con il fpf, ma non sono folle e so benissimo che non si può prendere Salah" direi che ci vorrebbero Berardi + uno alla dembele (parlo di caratteristiche, non del giocatore che ovviamente andrà la PSG).
> Se si vuole puntare a vincere lo scudetto l'anno prossimo, Berardi ti fa la differenza. E come riserva, pronto ad entrare e spaccare le partite : uno velocissimo con dribbling.
> Se fossimo uno squadrone che si può permettere di spendere soldi per giocatori che almeno inizialmente non sarebbero titolari direi Berardi + Diaby ad esempio.



Quindi spendereste 40M per un giocatore di 28 anni che solo in serie A potrebbe (potrebbe) fare la differenza ? 
Che sia un upgrade di salamella e messias ok,però...
Ricordo alcune sue partite lontano da Sassuolo,quelle in nazionale,un vero scempio.


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Marzo 2022)

Dembele a 0 con ingaggio ragionevole, sarebbe una roba eccellente.

Antony forse sarebbe il top.

Berardi no.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Dembele a 0 con ingaggio ragionevole, sarebbe una roba eccellente.
> 
> Antony forse sarebbe il top.
> 
> Berardi no.


Dembele è interessante ma caratterialmente è peggio di cassano e balotelli


----------



## Milo (23 Marzo 2022)

Mi sa che il dembele di questo mese il Barcellona ci penserà 3 volte prima lasciarlo andare.

altrimenti tutto su di lui.

peccato vogliano tutti troppi soldi, sennò lui e Dybala a 0 sarebbero stati perfetti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è solo una questione di budget pero. Nel senso che se si individua un giocatore che sposa in pieno la nostra politica e soprattutto chiede uno stipendio in linea coi nostri parametri il budget c'è, entro un certo limite (che sono indicativamente i 30-35 milioni).
> 
> Bisogna partire sempre dal presupposto che il Milan attuale non spende mai un euro piu di quanto si ritenga giusto. Ovviamente si puo sbagliare, ma la linea a mio parere è chiara e netta. E ce l'ha insegnato il caso del sostituto di Kjaer dell'ultimo mercato.
> 
> Ci manca uno per fare il salto di qualità a destra siamo tutti d'accordo. Ma come vediamo proprio bene da questa lista, il rischio bidone epocale è altissimo. Uno per fare il salto di qualità non significa uno qualunque, anzi è proprio l'opposto.


in questi anni sarebbe bastato uno qualunque, lo vediamo con messias che non è di certo un drago.
speroche ci concedano un upgrade quest'estate.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Asensio è in scadenza nel 2023, costo del cartellino credo fattibile, non so quanto prenda di stipendio però.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in questi anni sarebbe bastato uno qualunque, lo vediamo con messias che non è di certo un drago.
> speroche ci concedano un upgrade quest'estate.


Discussione già fatta a gennaio, se ci pensi, quando si diceva che sarebbe bastato chiunque per sostituire Kjaer...

Non è la logica di questo Milan. Uno qualunque non lo prenderanno mai. Messias non è un drago, figuriamoci, ma è un investimento di 3 milioni di euro con due bucce di banana come stipendio. Acquisti simili diciamo che li fanno, chiamiamoli tappabuchi, ma per prendere uno su cui punteremo per il ruolo di ala destra le valutazioni sono molto piu complicate e di sicuro non portano a "uno qualunque".


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Proviamo per un attimo a parlare di calcio in modo più o meno serio : la vera rivoluzione Pioli l'ha compiuta nei passaggi linea-linea, nelle posture dei centrocampisti e nel modo di smarcarsi dei giocatori e la loro dislocazione.
> 
> I nostri centrocampisti centrali spesso prendono palla in ampiezza e i nostri passaggi linea-linea, nella ricerca dell'uomo libero, sono in ampiezza.
> Non andiamo infatti alla ricerca di quelle trasmissioni tipiche del 4-3-3 o 4-3-2-1 con giocatori a cui si richiede controllo e trasmissione quasi computerizzata.
> ...


Considerazioni anche giuste ma che in realtà portano alla conclusione opposta alla tua, a dire il vero.

Quando ci disponiamo in attacco, con la linea di difesa altissima come piace a Pioli, i due esterni di attacco si dispongono larghi e chiamano palla sui piedi. Quindi è naturale che serva uno di piede opposto, che possa giocare spalle al fondo e protegga palla per i movimenti dietro di lui. Che poi è il motivo principale per cui gioca Messias e non Saele ultimamente.

Nel caso specifico, se un destro riceve palla a destra da fermo, ha meno opzioni di gioco perchè tenderà a chiudersi alla bandierina. Per questo ci gioca un piede contrario.

Per me a destra continueremo ad avere Saele in rosa per la sua duttilità tattica e abilità a difendere, ma l'alternativa sarà ancora un mancino puro, forte in isolamento e nel gioco nello stretto da fermo (che poi sono le caratteristiche di Messias).


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è solo una questione di budget pero. Nel senso che se si individua un giocatore che sposa in pieno la nostra politica e soprattutto chiede uno stipendio in linea coi nostri parametri il budget c'è, entro un certo limite (che sono indicativamente i 30-35 milioni).
> 
> Bisogna partire sempre dal presupposto che il Milan attuale non spende mai un euro piu di quanto si ritenga giusto. Ovviamente si puo sbagliare, ma la linea a mio parere è chiara e netta. E ce l'ha insegnato il caso del sostituto di Kjaer dell'ultimo mercato.
> 
> Ci manca uno per fare il salto di qualità a destra siamo tutti d'accordo. Ma come vediamo proprio bene da questa lista, il rischio bidone epocale è altissimo. Uno per fare il salto di qualità non significa uno qualunque, anzi è proprio l'opposto.



Esatto, e se devo confessare, tranne Antony che mi pare davvero forte(ma stiamo parlando di un campionato olandese non molto allenante) gli altri non è che mi facciano impazzire.
Comunque è vero e l'ho detto qualche volta anche io. È davvero difficile a questo punto prendere quello " giusto" ossia quello che ti permette il salto di qualità. Vediamo i nostri che si inventano!


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Marzo 2022)

Prendessero chi vogliono, basta che sia uno che quando crossa non tiri sistematicamente al 3° anello o alla bandierina opposta, che abbia qualche gol nei piedi. Diciamo che l'avere una vaga cognizione di dove sia localizzata la porta avversaria sarebbe caratteristica molto gradita.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Considerazioni anche giuste ma che in realtà portano alla conclusione opposta alla tua, a dire il vero.
> 
> Quando ci disponiamo in attacco, con la linea di difesa altissima come piace a Pioli, i due esterni di attacco si dispongono larghi e chiamano palla sui piedi. Quindi è naturale che serva uno di piede opposto, che possa giocare spalle al fondo e protegga palla per i movimenti dietro di lui. Che poi è il motivo principale per cui gioca Messias e non Saele ultimamente.
> 
> ...


Beh però devi anche considerare le uscite linea-linea per arrivarci in quella zona di campo da te citata e, mentre un destro orienta il controllo col destro e vede campo davanti, un sinistro si postura spesso spalle al gioco.
Vedi berardi che spesso scarica dietro : all'europeo ha perso il posto da titolare proprio quando nello stretto si è perso e ha iniziato a perdere tempi di gioco in quantità industriali.

Attenzione infatti a banalizzare messias come un sinistro che gioca a destra perchè messias orienta spesso il sinistro davanti rischiando il dribbling e perde pochi tempi di gioco , in tal senso.
Berardi la traccia centrale la prende dopo che riceva palla frontalmente alla porta negli ultimi 25 metri (sui cambi gioco)ma nelle uscite linea-linea è un disastro peggio di suso : perno sul piede forte, protezione palla con la spalla e scarico dietro.
Azione morta e persi tempi di gioco.

Questa uscita linea-linea l'abbiamo già a sinistra con leao, se la mettiamo anche a destra la vedo male.
Con la differenza che leao strappa e va via pur perdendo il tempo di gioco.


----------



## Giangy (23 Marzo 2022)

In ordine di preferenza:

Bergwjin 
Neres
Malcom 
Gelson Martins


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discussione già fatta a gennaio, se ci pensi, quando si diceva che sarebbe bastato chiunque per sostituire Kjaer...
> 
> Non è la logica di questo Milan. Uno qualunque non lo prenderanno mai. Messias non è un drago, figuriamoci, ma è un investimento di 3 milioni di euro con due bucce di banana come stipendio. Acquisti simili diciamo che li fanno, chiamiamoli tappabuchi, ma per prendere uno su cui punteremo per il ruolo di ala destra le valutazioni sono molto piu complicate e di sicuro non portano a "uno qualunque".


io a gennaio scrivevo proprio di non prendere nessuno al posto di kjaer appunto, per me non c'era bisogno. o anticipavi botman o chi per lui o va bene così.
ma qua per me è diverso.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Marzo 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Asensio è in scadenza nel 2023, costo del cartellino credo fattibile, non so quanto prenda di stipendio però.


magari..


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Marzo 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> In ordine di preferenza:
> 
> Bergwjin
> Neres
> ...


Bergwijn ha quasi sempre giocato a sinistra.. neres e malcolm si sono un po persi in Russia ed ucraina mentre gelson martins era un mio pupillo allo sporting lisbona


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Marzo 2022)

Dipende da come si vuole impostare la partita, per caratteristiche prenderei Pepè mi sembra quello più adatto ma a livello tattico quello top che ci servirebbe è Bernardo Silva come prototipo di giocatore, non è un attaccante ma neanche un centrocampista, ha fantasia ma corre è può fare la fase difensiva cosa che Leao dalla riva opposta non garantisce.


----------



## morokan (23 Marzo 2022)

mhà, dovremmo cominciare a considerare anche Italiani.... le liste le devi guardare, quindi un Berardi a costi ragionevoli sarebbe un ottima cosa, e comunque io sono forse l'unico, o uno dei pochi, che crede nell'esplosione di Saele


----------



## Maximo (23 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avranno anche 100 o 1000 nomi ma sono 3 anni che non portano nessuno, e il meglio che han trovato è stato messias che è costato i suoi 3M e rotti per il solo prestito.
> quindi dico che li come osservazione siamo messi male forte secondo me, e sarebbe anche ora di svegliarsi in quella zona del campo.


Il problema è sempre e solo uno, il budget che i nostri dirigenti hanno a disposizione, e dato che non è infinito, ma al contrario ci sono paletti molto stretti (sul fatto che siano messi dalla proprietà o meno, potremmo discuterne per ore), si è data priorità fino ad oggi ad altri ruoli. 
I risultati ad oggi stanno dando ragione a Maldini e Massara.

Che ora non si possa più procastinare l'acquisto di un'ala destra forte, anche in previsione della Champions del prossimo anno, penso si sia tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Marzo 2022)

Bergwijn, Neres o Sarr


----------



## ROQ (23 Marzo 2022)

Comunque manca il miglior compromesso tra concorrenza\preferenza per noi\prezzo serio: Noa Lang. sugli altri si può argomentare all'infinito ma mediamente costano il doppio senza valere il doppio, questo e giovane e ha un gran potenziale, forse non avrà lo strappo di gente come Sarr e Bailey o Diaby ma è comunque veloce, e ripeto costa la metà se non un terzo... il "sacrificio" lo farei per il trequartista....


----------



## uolfetto (23 Marzo 2022)

Io continuo a pensare che nel nostro modo di giocare e di trovare un equilibrio solo in alcune partite possa giocare un esterno a destra tanto "offensivo" quanto quello che gioca a sinistra. Però evidentemente sono il solo a pensarla così. Cosa diversa ovviamente sarebbe con un 4-3-3.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bergwijn, Neres o Sarr


il primo mi pare sia un esterno sinistro puro come leao... gli altri 2 mi intrigano, forse di più sarr che fisicamente è messo bene e viene dalla premier e non da olanda e ucraina come neres


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Marzo 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Comunque manca il miglior compromesso tra concorrenza\preferenza per noi\prezzo serio: Noa Lang. sugli altri si può argomentare all'infinito ma mediamente costano il doppio senza valere il doppio, questo e giovane e ha un gran potenziale, forse non avrà lo strappo di gente come Sarr e Bailey o Diaby ma è comunque veloce, e ripeto costa la metà se non un terzo... il "sacrificio" lo farei per il trequartista....


noa lang mi pare sia un esterno sinistro, al massimo seconda punta.. mi risulta che a destra abbia giocato praticamente mai. Sulla trequarti arriva Adli, si alternerà con brahim..


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che nel nostro modo di giocare e di trovare un equilibrio solo in alcune partite possa giocare un esterno a destra tanto "offensivo" quanto quello che gioca a sinistra. Però evidentemente sono il solo a pensarla così. Cosa diversa ovviamente sarebbe con un 4-3-3.



No no, affatto. La penso anche io così. Parliamoci chiaro giocare con 4 giocatori offensivi davanti lo puoi fare, come hai detto tu, ma solo in certe partite o frangenti di partite. Ci vuole equilibrio tattico in campo anche se a volte vogliamo ignorarlo.
Diverso in effetti sarebbe con il 4-3-3 dove magari puoi supportarli meglio.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No no, affatto. La penso anche io così. Parliamoci chiaro giocare con 4 giocatori offensivi davanti lo puoi fare, come hai detto tu, ma solo in certe partite o frangenti di partite. Ci vuole equilibrio tattico in campo anche se a volte vogliamo ignorarlo.
> Diverso in effetti sarebbe con il 4-3-3 dove magari puoi supportarli meglio.


Eh lo so ma tutti continuano a chiedere l'esterno forte da 30 milioni ma se poi nelle partite più toste tra l'ipotetico nuovo e Leao ne gioca uno solo che senso avrebbe spendere così tanto? Per quello io dico che il nostro grande buco è il trequartistra, più di ogni altro ruolo più della punta e dell'esterno destro. E' li che metterei i soldi pesanti per uno forte.


----------



## ROQ (23 Marzo 2022)

Adli quest'anno stava giocando tipo ala sx e ha fatto solo un gol, e continuano a dire che lo vedono come CC, sicuramente giocherà anche 3\4ista, ma non è che puoi metterci la mano sul fuoco... teoricamente siamo più coperti a destra che sulla 3\4, il problema è che da milan non ne abbiamo 1, a parte Adli POTENZIALMENTE. Noa Lang ha giocato ovunque, si ha giocato più spesso a sx, ma potrebbe giocare altrettanto a dx, sa usare entrambi i piedi, dicono copra poco, ultimamente gioca 3\4 e non gli piace... se lo prendiamo è palesemente per giocare a dx. Io prenderei lui soprattutto per cercare di fare all in per Milinkovic Savic... ma temo sia inarrivabile


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Tra questi chiudo gli occhi e pesco al buio,mi va bene chiunque,poi però son certo che riaprendo gli occhi continuerò a vedere Saele-Messias o al massimo un Bernardeschi.


----------



## Solo (23 Marzo 2022)

Deve arrivare qualcuno che abbia nelle gambe minimo 15 tra gol e assist.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Eh lo so ma tutti continuano a chiedere l'esterno forte da 30 milioni ma se poi nelle partite più toste tra l'ipotetico nuovo e Leao ne gioca uno solo che senso avrebbe spendere così tanto? Per quello io dico che il nostro grande buco è il trequartistra, più di ogni altro ruolo più della punta e dell'esterno destro. E' li che metterei i soldi pesanti per uno forte.



Io credo che, vista la penuria nel ruolo di trequartista, forse dovremmo ritornare a giocare con il 4-3-3. Di grandi esterni e di grandi trequartisti che siano una garanzia nel ruolo e siano accessibili per noi ne vedo ben pochi sinceramente.Se ci sono nomi concreti e garanzia di successo dimmeli, perché non ne vedo.


----------



## ventu84090 (23 Marzo 2022)

Noni Madueke secondo me sarebbe una scommessa interessante ad un prezzo accessibile..non so però come sia messo fisicamente..


----------



## sampapot (24 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Deve arrivare qualcuno che abbia nelle gambe minimo 15 tra gol e assist.


e secondo te uno così se lo lascerebbero scappare? se mai esistesse, la società (chiunque sia), se lo terrebbe come oro....trovarlo poi a parametro zero sarebbe un'utopia. Ad ogni modo siamo migliorabili e resto fiducioso


----------



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Tra i nomi proposti direi Berardi e so che non scalda il cuore per motivi validi: 28 anni ed è ancora a Sassuolo, esperienza internazionale nulla al di fuori della Nazionale, che comunque è una bolla tutta sua, zero esperienza nel giocarsi obiettivi seri (oltre allo stupire in una piazza di provincia).
Detto questo però bisogna rendersi conto che quest'anno giochiamo in quel ruolo con un terzino adattato e pochissimi goal/assist nelle gambe (Saelemaekers) e una seconda punta adattata (Messias), con numeri leggermente migliori di Saele, ma niente per cui strapparsi i capelli (oltre ad avere 8 anni in più di lui e 3 di Berardi, quindi prospettive di miglioramento zero), l'anno scorso sempre con Saele e Castillejo (talmente mediocre da farsi sopravanzare da un terzino adattato come detto) e così via dicendo.
Berardi costituirebbe un salto in avanti doppio o triplo, praticamente imparagonabile e, come anche i giornalisti stanno iniziando ad accorgersi, ci servono 4 Nation Formed in totale (come minimo), a oggi l'anno prossimo avremo solo Tonali e forse Florenzi (va capito se accetta di ridimensionare lo stipendio), Kessié e Romagnoli sono fuori e Mirante pure (a meno che Plizzari non resti a Lecce e gli rinnovino), quindi 2 o massimo 3, ergo 1 o 2 italiani (o Nation Formed alla Asllani) li dovremo pur prendere, a meno di non avere liste ridotte. 
Questo problema è anche figlio di una rosa numericamente esagerata (abbiamo toccato i 29 senza contare i Primavera quest'anno), quando il numero è 25, con un sacco di giocatori inutili e fuori progetto (quest'anno si contano Casti esubero, Pellegri, Bakayoko e Ballo Tourè acquisti sbagliati, Maldini che è ancora lì solo per le liste e probabilmente pure Gabbia, che andrebbe visto giocare sul serio altrove per determinarne il reale valore, idem Daniel), col risultato di ingolfare la rosa e di non poter prendere gente utile senza prima liberare delle caselle (max stranieri né team né nation formed = 17 e noi siamo già a 19+Kessiè)


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Onestamente nessuno di questi mi sembra così tanto più forte di Messias da giustificarne il prezzo. Berardi è quello che si adatterebbe meglio ma se fossi Maldini e dovessi decidere se spendere 40/45 milioni per lui o 4.5 per Messias... probabilmente sceglierei messias e terrei i soldi per altri ruoli.
L'unico della lista che mi ha comunque impressionato è Pepe' dell'Arsenal. Ex Lille che ha già giocato con Leao e anzi... pepe' dei due sembrava essere quello forte. Anche là comunque valgono gli stessi discorsi fatti per Berardi. Spendere tanti milioni per un giocatore non completamente di un altro livello per me sarebbe un rischio inutile.
Meglio confermare Messias e risparmiare per sanches ad esempio che con anche adli potrebbe fare il trq o il metodista davanti alla difesa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Marzo 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre e solo uno, il budget che i nostri dirigenti hanno a disposizione, e dato che non è infinito, ma al contrario ci sono paletti molto stretti (sul fatto che siano messi dalla proprietà o meno, potremmo discuterne per ore), si è data priorità fino ad oggi ad altri ruoli.
> I risultati ad oggi stanno dando ragione a Maldini e Massara.
> 
> Che ora non si possa più procastinare l'acquisto di un'ala destra forte, anche in previsione della Champions del prossimo anno, penso si sia tutti d'accordo.


sono d'accordo in parte, dico sempre che siamo pur sempre la 3a squadra per spese in italia e ci sono squadre che hanno una rosa più equilibrata della nostra con 1/5 del budget..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che nel nostro modo di giocare e di trovare un equilibrio solo in alcune partite possa giocare un esterno a destra tanto "offensivo" quanto quello che gioca a sinistra. Però evidentemente sono il solo a pensarla così. Cosa diversa ovviamente sarebbe con un 4-3-3.


Si è cosi assolutamente. Quando giochiamo con il "falso trequartista" anche l'esterno destro gioca molto alto e offensivo, quando giochiamo con Brahim invece a destra si deve fare un bel lavoro difensivo, che sia Saele che Messias stanno facendo egregiamente.

Penso verranno fatte tante valutazioni inclusa quella che stai facendo tu. Se hanno in mente di giocare col falso 10 (penso a Sanches soprattutto) allora a destra potremo schierare un esterno molto offensivo come piace a tanti utenti. Se invece l'idea è di avere Brahim o un altro simile in mezzo (Adli è una via di mezzo, ma di base deve migliorare tanto nella fase difensiva), allora le valutazioni cambieranno drasticamente e i profili adatti non son molti sul mercato.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Marzo 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tra i nomi proposti direi Berardi e so che non scalda il cuore per motivi validi: 28 anni ed è ancora a Sassuolo, esperienza internazionale nulla al di fuori della Nazionale, che comunque è una bolla tutta sua, zero esperienza nel giocarsi obiettivi seri (oltre allo stupire in una piazza di provincia).
> Detto questo però bisogna rendersi conto che quest'anno giochiamo in quel ruolo con un terzino adattato e pochissimi goal/assist nelle gambe (Saelemaekers) e una seconda punta adattata (Messias), con numeri leggermente migliori di Saele, ma niente per cui strapparsi i capelli (oltre ad avere 8 anni in più di lui e 3 di Berardi, quindi prospettive di miglioramento zero), l'anno scorso sempre con Saele e Castillejo (talmente mediocre da farsi sopravanzare da un terzino adattato come detto) e così via dicendo.
> *Berardi costituirebbe un salto in avanti doppio o triplo, praticamente imparagonabile e, come anche i giornalisti stanno iniziando ad accorgersi, ci servono 4 Nation Formed in totale (come minimo), a oggi l'anno prossimo avremo solo Tonali e forse Florenzi (va capito se accetta di ridimensionare lo stipendio), Kessié e Romagnoli sono fuori e Mirante pure (a meno che Plizzari non resti a Lecce e gli rinnovino), quindi 2 o massimo 3, ergo 1 o 2 italiani (o Nation Formed alla Asllani) li dovremo pur prendere, a meno di non avere liste ridotte.*
> Questo problema è anche figlio di una rosa numericamente esagerata (abbiamo toccato i 29 senza contare i Primavera quest'anno), quando il numero è 25, con un sacco di giocatori inutili e fuori progetto (quest'anno si contano Casti esubero, Pellegri, Bakayoko e Ballo Tourè acquisti sbagliati, Maldini che è ancora lì solo per le liste e probabilmente pure Gabbia, che andrebbe visto giocare sul serio altrove per determinarne il reale valore, idem Daniel), col risultato di ingolfare la rosa e di non poter prendere gente utile senza prima liberare delle caselle (max stranieri né team né nation formed = 17 e noi siamo già a 19+Kessiè)


Gabbia credo rimanga per questo motivo e ritornerà Pobega


----------



## FreddieM83 (24 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si è cosi assolutamente. Quando giochiamo con il "falso trequartista" anche l'esterno destro gioca molto alto e offensivo, quando giochiamo con Brahim invece a destra si deve fare un bel lavoro difensivo, che sia Saele che Messias stanno facendo egregiamente.
> 
> Penso verranno fatte tante valutazioni inclusa quella che stai facendo tu. *Se hanno in mente di giocare col falso 10 (penso a Sanches soprattutto) allora a destra potremo schierare un esterno molto offensivo come piace a tanti utenti. Se invece l'idea è di avere Brahim o un altro simile in mezzo (Adli è una via di mezzo, ma di base deve migliorare tanto nella fase difensiva), allora le valutazioni cambieranno drasticamente e i profili adatti non son molti sul mercato.*


Proprio per questo motivo, avendo già Saele come esterno "equilibratore" il profilo che cercheremo sul mercato, secondo me, sarà un esterno bello offensivo.
Propongo un nome nuovo (non so se sia già stato fatto): Francisco Trincao. Tra Barcellona e Premier si è un pò perso ma, proprio per questo, potrebbe venir via a condizioni favorevoli. Mancino, doti tecniche e atletiche importanti. Al Braga giocava a destra/sottopunta quindi avrebbe anche quella duttilità che cerchiamo. Per come ci hanno abituato i nostri, ovvero muoversi su profili un pò in ombra nei top team (es. Theo), è un nome da attenzionare. Il potenziale c'è eccome.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo motivo, avendo già Saele come esterno "equilibratore" il profilo che cercheremo sul mercato, secondo me, sarà un esterno bello offensivo.
> Propongo un nome nuovo (non so se sia già stato fatto): Francisco Trincao. Tra Barcellona e Premier si è un pò perso ma, proprio per questo, potrebbe venir via a condizioni favorevoli. Mancino, doti tecniche e atletiche importanti. Al Braga giocava a destra/sottopunta quindi avrebbe anche quella duttilità che cerchiamo. Per come ci hanno abituato i nostri, ovvero muoversi su profili un pò in ombra nei top team (es. Theo), è un nome da attenzionare. Il potenziale c'è eccome.


Si ci sta, penso che i nostri stiano facendo molte valutazioni sulle caratteristiche del giocatore da prendere.

Riguardo Trincao, mi dispiace rovinare il tuo sogno ma è in prestito agli Wolves con diritto di riscatto per 30 milioni di euro. Quindi bisogna vedere cosa intendano fare, se riscattarlo o meno. Se non lo fanno, potrebbe essere un giocatore interessante per noi eccome.

Rimanendo in casa Wolves, c'è anche Pedro Neto, ex Lazio, che è molto interessante, con caratteristiche simili, forse anche piu pronto e versatile di Trincao. Ma il punto è, purtroppo, che questi profili costano tantissimo, è molto difficile prendere giocatori dalla Premier.


----------



## FreddieM83 (24 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ci sta, penso che i nostri stiano facendo molte valutazioni sulle caratteristiche del giocatore da prendere.
> 
> Riguardo Trincao, mi dispiace rovinare il tuo sogno ma *è in prestito agli Wolves con diritto di riscatto per 30 milioni di euro*. Quindi bisogna vedere cosa intendano fare, se riscattarlo o meno. Se non lo fanno, potrebbe essere un giocatore interessante per noi eccome.
> 
> Rimanendo in casa Wolves, c'è anche Pedro Neto, ex Lazio, che è molto interessante, con caratteristiche simili, forse anche piu pronto e versatile di Trincao. Ma il punto è, purtroppo, che questi profili costano tantissimo, è molto difficile prendere giocatori dalla Premier.


Pare ormai certo che il riscatto non sarà esercitato e se ne ritornerà al Barca in cerca di altra sistemazione. 
Esubero di un club con conti da far quadrare, rappresentato dalla Gestifute con cui stiamo facendo diversi ragionamenti...Occhio!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gabbia credo rimanga per questo motivo e ritornerà Pobega


Quei due però sono team formed, è un discorso diverso dai nation formed, ancora più complesso dato che non li puoi comprare, ma devono uscire dal tuo vivaio. Come detto ne abbiamo 6 credibili nella lista dei 25 tra prima squadra attuale e prestiti, più eventuali nuove leve dalla Primavera. Ne devono uscire fuori quattro.

La prima priorità sarà comunque, come al solito, l'epurazione degli esuberi e la risoluzione dei prestiti in entrata e uscita, abbiamo una svalangata di robe da sistemare a guardar bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Quei due però sono team formed, è un discorso diverso dai nation formed, ancora più complesso dato che non li puoi comprare, ma devono uscire dal tuo vivaio. Come detto ne abbiamo 6 credibili nella lista dei 25 tra prima squadra attuale e prestiti, più eventuali nuove leve dalla Primavera. Ne devono uscire fuori quattro.


I Team Formed sono anche Nation Formed.

Di regola devi avere almeno 4 Team Formed + 4 Nation Formed, ma puoi avere naturalmente anche 8 Team Formed, nel caso estremo.

Comunque noi siamo messi male in tutti i casi, ma paradossalmente meglio sui Team Formed.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I Team Formed sono anche Nation Formed.
> 
> Di regola devi avere almeno 4 Team Formed + 4 Nation Formed, ma puoi avere naturalmente anche 8 Team Formed, nel caso estremo.
> 
> Comunque noi siamo messi male in tutti i casi, ma paradossalmente meglio sui Team Formed.


Sisi lo so, ma comunque 4+4 o 8 che sia il numero è quello, così come le restrizioni per le due sottocategorie. Ma in realtà siam messi meglio dell'Inter o della Juve, che quest'anno avevano la lista UEFA ridotta per mancanza di team formed.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Marzo 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Sisi lo so, ma comunque 4+4 o 8 che sia il numero è quello, così come le restrizioni per le due sottocategorie. Ma in realtà siam messi meglio dell'Inter o della Juve, che quest'anno avevano la lista UEFA ridotta per mancanza di team formed.


Hai ragione, che è una cosa paradossale vista la quantità di giovani ottimi che hanno in giro loro.

Noi siamo indietro secoli rispetto a Inter Juve (ma anche Roma Atalanta e molte altre) a livello di settore giovanile, eppure riusciamo a valorizzare il poco che abbiamo. Loro, con la disorganizzazione degli ultimi anni, stanno facendo un casino assurdo, sperperando alcuni talenti tra i migliori che abbiamo in Italia.

Parlando dell'Inter Sebastiano Esposito (talento vero lui), Agoume, Pinamonti, Vanheusden, Salcedo... per dire, avrebbero ben altra considerazione e carriera se fossero nostri, ci puoi scommettere. La Juve è messa meglio nonostante i casini che combinano, hanno qualche talento clamoroso per le mani, ma a fronte di una quantità incredibile di ragazzi dispersi.

Senza nascondersi tanto, l'incuria di Inter e Juve è una delle ragioni principali della crisi del calcio italiano a livello di Nazionale, bisogna essere chiari.


----------



## Giek (24 Marzo 2022)

Vi consiglio di guardare il gol appena sbagliato da Berardi in Nazionale.
E pure la prestazione generale.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Marzo 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di guardare il gol appena sbagliato da Berardi in Nazionale.
> E pure la prestazione generale.



Sono d'accordo, berardi mi sembra la fotocopia di castillejo e suso come tipo di gioco.
Leggero, e fa sempre la stessa finta. Fisicamente non supera nessuno, in velocità neppure, vive sul suo tiro a rientrare (quando non la passa al portiere).
A noi serve tutt'altro. Abbiamo svoltato quando abbiamo abbandonato gli uomini "finta" (suso, castillejo) e puntato sugli uomini di "gamba" (leao, rebic, theo).

Se Hauge giocasse al sassuolo secondo me potrebbe fare il berardi tranquillamente in un paio d'anni di apprendimento e maturazione, il tipo di gioco è quello. E Hauge non giocava mai con pioli, non solo perché immaturo ma sopratutto per le caratteristiche e il deficit fisico e nella mancanza di aggressività nel pressing alto, quindi berardi tranquilli non arriverà mai.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Berardi se fosse stato forte era già all'estero da anni. Berardi vive di sprazzi, generalmente al Sassuolo, dagli una marcatura asfissiante modello Messias o Saele come la hanno loro due al Milan e non tocca palla. Sarebbero 35/40 Milioni buttati. Con 10/15 ti prendi un ragazzino 20enne francese o inglese migliore.


----------



## Solo (25 Marzo 2022)

Ieri si è avuta l'ennesima conferma che Berardi può andar bene giusto per la serie A, ma in Europa serve gente diversa. A maggior ragione quando il Sassuolo ti chiede di svenarti per lui. 

Io lo vedrei bene a Napoli al posto di Insigne, un bel avvicendamento tra perdenti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (25 Marzo 2022)

I 15M offerti da Maldini l'anno scorso sono il giusto valore di Berardi. Rimane più forte di Messias e Saelemaekers come esterno, il Milan poi è una squadra sensata, a differenza dell'Italia post europeo. Anche Immobile, che sembra un disadattato lì, ha sempre fatto goal, anche nelle coppe europee, magari è il ciuffo a non essere questo drago e ha avuto la fortuna di imbroccare 3 pareggi su 4 nella fase eliminatoria, di cui 2 vittorie ai rigori. Mai successo.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Marzo 2022)

A parte la serata di ieri mi pare ovvio perche'Maldini e Massara non spenderanno mai 35 milioni per questo giocatore, e a ragione.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Marzo 2022)

Direi che Berardi è sceso nelle gerarchie dei tifosi.. io ribadisco il mio interesse per Sarr del Watford


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

Nella mia lista non c'era asensio.. ma ovviamente tra tutti è il mio preferito


----------



## Gamma (7 Aprile 2022)

Asensio metterebbe tutti d'accordo credo, vediamo come procederà il discorso e se ci sarà la possibilità di affondare(club di PL permettendo).
Sarebbe a dir poco perfetto: ala destra di ruolo, trequartista all'occorrenza, mancino di livello adatto sia agli assist che ai gol(che a noi mancano da morire), esperienza internazionale di grande livello, giovane, chi più ne ha, più ne metta.

Non mi illudo troppo perché quando di mezzo ci sono club di PL la faccenda è sempre complicata, ma sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, probabilmente il colpo dell'estate in Italia.


Tra quelli presenti nella lista direi Anthony, ma è più un sogno, e Sarr, che per caratteristiche potrebbe essere il nostro Leao di destra, anche se è bravo con la palla e più bravo negli inserimenti(non lo dico come critica, tutt'altro, sarebbe complementare al portoghese).


Comunque io trovo un po' ingiusti i discorsi(unanimi, devo dire) su Berardi.
Gioca male in nazionale? Sì, ma non più di altri italiani e non sono sicuro che sia del tutto colpa loro.
È una pippa come dicono molti? No, perché ragazzi, per quanto possa non avere la personalità del grande palcoscenico(ma stiamo mettendo le mani avanti perché questi grandi palcoscenici non li ha mai calcati) è comunque un ragazzo che negli ultimi tre anni ha fatto 25+ tra gol e assist in Serie A.
Quest'anno è a 14 gol e 14 assist. Mi sta bene che si dica che è in un sistema dove si segna molto, ma dire che è una pippa anche no, dai.

Non è la mia prima scelta, chiaramente, ma neanche mi strapperei i capelli se dovessimo prendere lui per 15/20 mln(nel caso in cui, per un motivo o per un altro, non potessimo arrivare ad Asensio, Sarr ecc.).
Giochiamo con Saele(che a 14 gol e assist ci arriverà nel 2025, in maniera cumulativa) e Messias, tagliarsi le vene per l'ipotesi Berardi mi sembra eccessivo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Aprile 2022)

Tra i giovani i due esterni brasiliani Angelo Gabriel e Savio. Mi piace anche l'esterno del Friburgo Kevin Schade, potrebbe essere lì lí per esplodere.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Sempre attuale


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Giugno 2022)

Stavo per aprire un topic uguale, poi ho visto che esiste questo. 

Tra De Ketelaere, Lang e Zaniolo sembra che la società stia valutando profili che possano fare più ruoli. Ma mi sembra che ci sia un po' difficoltà nel trovare, oggi, un esterno destro puro o sbaglio? 
Di quei tre ad esempio, nessuno è puramente un esterno destro. Forse lo è il solo Zaniolo? Ma anche lui è stato poi impiegato in altri ruoli. Gli altri due, se ho capito bene, lo hanno fatto pochissime volte. 

Ma Berardi a parte, esiste un'ala destra pura, talentuosa, su cui potremmo fiondarci?


----------



## Solo (6 Giugno 2022)

Serve uno che sappia saltare l'uomo e abbia gol e assist nelle gambe. Il nome lo lascio fare alla società, ma deve essere uno che può giocare in Europa. 

Per prendere il Berardi di turno che in Europa vale zero tanto vale risparmiare il budget e tenersi Messias e Saelemakers.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Stavo per aprire un topic uguale, poi ho visto che esiste questo.
> 
> Tra De Ketelaere, Lang e Zaniolo sembra che la società stia valutando profili che possano fare più ruoli. Ma mi sembra che ci sia un po' difficoltà nel trovare, oggi, un esterno destro puro o sbaglio?
> Di quei tre ad esempio, nessuno è puramente un esterno destro. Forse lo è il solo Zaniolo? Ma anche lui è stato poi impiegato in altri ruoli. Gli altri due, se ho capito bene, lo hanno fatto pochissime volte.
> ...


effettivamente credo che ce ne siano pochi e quei pochi ovviamente costano cari.


----------



## ARKANA (6 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Di sicuro so chi NON vorrei, ed è berardi


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Vanno bene tutti basta non Berardi..


----------



## overlord (6 Giugno 2022)

Adama Traorè ha le caratteristiche che cerchiamo....
Facciamo en plein Gestifute.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2022)

l'ho buttata li in un'altra discussione ma la ripeto qua che è più appropriato.
qualcuno conosce koita del salisburgo e che opinione ha di lui?
per chi non lo ha mai visto andatevi a vedere qualcosa.
per me quest'anno esplode e il prossimo è a lipsia al posto di nkunku venduto a peso d'oro.


----------



## Masanijey (6 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ho buttata li in un'altra discussione ma la ripeto qua che è più appropriato.
> qualcuno conosce koita del salisburgo e che opinione ha di lui?
> per chi non lo ha mai visto andatevi a vedere qualcosa.
> per me quest'anno esplode e il prossimo è a lipsia al posto di nkunku venduto a peso d'oro.


Io l'ho guardato.
È un bel torello, ottimo dribbling, tiro secco, ottimi strappi. 
Mi stupisce sinceramente non venga mai nominato, o almeno io non lo conoscevo. Da quel poco che ho visto sembra davvero interessante.
Però se ho visto bene gioca punta/ala sx.
Bello spunto comunque Will.


----------



## sottoli (6 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vanno bene tutti basta non Berardi..


anche a me non piace per nulla, ma non vorrei che fosse il fascino dell'estero perchè altri nella lista sono prbabilmente meno forti o affidabili di berardi ma hanno un appeal maggiore

di contro, nella lista non c'è Doku che secondo me sarebbe una bella presa, in prospettiva, ma ti garastisce un quinto di assist e gol di berardi


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ho buttata li in un'altra discussione ma la ripeto qua che è più appropriato.
> qualcuno conosce koita del salisburgo e che opinione ha di lui?
> per chi non lo ha mai visto andatevi a vedere qualcosa.
> per me quest'anno esplode e il prossimo è a lipsia al posto di nkunku venduto a peso d'oro.


sono andato a cercarlo.. quest anno ha saltato tutta la stagione perchè si è rotto il crociato, lo scorso anno ha fatto bene.. ma gioca da seconda punta... è mancino, magari può essere adattato anche a destra


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Giugno 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> anche a me non piace per nulla, ma non vorrei che fosse il fascino dell'estero perchè altri nella lista sono prbabilmente meno forti o affidabili di berardi ma hanno un appeal maggiore
> 
> di contro, nella lista non c'è Doku che secondo me sarebbe una bella presa, in prospettiva, ma ti garastisce un quinto di assist e gol di berardi


Il problema di Berardi è la valutazione, che come al solito in Italia è gonfiata.
Ma tra Berardi e Saele ci sono 3 categorie di differenza.

Ma lasciando un attimo il discorso Berardi, anche in serie a, tolto Chiesa (ahinoi dovevamo prenderlo) non c'è un altro che domina in quel ruolo.
A me piaceva Kulusevski ma ora sarà un soldatino intoccabile di Conte.

Non so se i nostri magari stanno agendo in silenzio per quel profilo, ma dai nomi dei giornali non viene mai fuori il nome di un'ala destra (se non adattata). Ne deduco che ci sia proprio una penuria in generale in quel ruolo.


----------



## Giangy (6 Giugno 2022)

Stengs come sta giocando al Nizza, prima era di Raiola mi pare, ora che procuratore ha? All'AZ ricordo era un futuro talento. Mi vengono in mente, anche Bergwjin in uscita dal Tottenham, ma forse gioca più a sinistra, e Malcom dello Zenit.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Stavo per aprire un topic uguale, poi ho visto che esiste questo.
> 
> Tra De Ketelaere, Lang e Zaniolo sembra che la società stia valutando profili che possano fare più ruoli. Ma mi sembra che ci sia un po' difficoltà nel trovare, oggi, un esterno destro puro o sbaglio?
> Di quei tre ad esempio, nessuno è puramente un esterno destro. Forse lo è il solo Zaniolo? Ma anche lui è stato poi impiegato in altri ruoli. Gli altri due, se ho capito bene, lo hanno fatto pochissime volte.
> ...


La dirigenza sulla trequarti vuole avere (tra i titolari) giocatori multiruolo come li ha già a centrocampo e in parte in difesa, 3 titolari a centrocampo per 2 ruoli più Krunic e Pobega che sono avanzabili come anche Sanches e gli altri 2, sulla trequarti servono altri 2 centrocampisti offensivi capaci di potersi adattare ad un altro ruolo in corsa, seconda punta o ala, avevamo provato a fare una cosa del genere con Diaz spostandolo sulla sinistra (verso la fine della scorsa stagione) ma poi ha toppato ed è calato di livello una volta che lo stesso si è alzato, pure Saele non è riuscito ad avere una crescita come ala da almeno 5-6 gol l'anno e diversi assist, situazioni comunque prevedibili e da risolvere con il mercato di questa sessione estiva.
Per il discorso liste non possiamo non andare a prendere Zaniolo, va mantenuta un'anima italiana con i migliori interpreti nei rispettivi reparti, a cc Tonali, in attacco Zaniolo, ma Paolo e Massara possono fare un mercato "sereno" perché gli obbiettivi che ci siamo prefissati verranno raggiunti, i giocatori che vogliamo arriveranno senza dover virare su altri giocatori; la differenza col Milan del 2020 e del 2021 è che adesso non andiamo dal Bastia a chiedere lo sconto per il centrale per poi virare su altri giocatori fino ad arrivare a Tomori, adesso sei campione e i giocatori si liberano più facilmente, perché hai più firepower, ambizioni e non devi più puntare su talenti scoperti su un campo di patate ma sui giocatori più talentuosi e più giovani.
Per me molto farà la credibilità del progetto che ha avuto la certificazione definitiva con la vittoria dello scudetto, già con quello il mercato si spana senza problemi, soprattutto con i giocatori più giovani, perché il tuo biglietto da visita è bello pesante.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La dirigenza sulla trequarti vuole avere (tra i titolari) giocatori multiruolo come li ha già a centrocampo e in parte in difesa, 3 titolari a centrocampo per 2 ruoli più Krunic e Pobega che sono avanzabili come anche Sanches e gli altri 2, sulla trequarti servono altri 2 centrocampisti offensivi capaci di potersi adattare ad un altro ruolo in corsa, seconda punta o ala, avevamo provato a fare una cosa del genere con Diaz spostandolo sulla sinistra (verso la fine della scorsa stagione) ma poi ha toppato ed è calato di livello una volta che lo stesso si è alzato, pure Saele non è riuscito ad avere una crescita come ala da almeno 5-6 gol l'anno e diversi assist, situazioni comunque prevedibili e da risolvere con il mercato di questa sessione estiva.
> Per il discorso liste non possiamo non andare a prendere Zaniolo, va mantenuta un'anima italiana con i migliori interpreti nei rispettivi reparti, a cc Tonali, in attacco Zaniolo, ma Paolo e Massara possono fare un mercato "sereno" perché gli obbiettivi che ci siamo prefissati verranno raggiunti, i giocatori che vogliamo arriveranno senza dover virare su altri giocatori; la differenza col Milan del 2020 e del 2021 è che adesso non andiamo dal Bastia a chiedere lo sconto per il centrale per poi virare su altri giocatori fino ad arrivare a Tomori, adesso sei campione e i giocatori si liberano più facilmente, perché hai più firepower, ambizioni e non devi più puntare su talenti scoperti su un campo di patate ma sui giocatori più talentuosi e più giovani.
> Per me molto farà la credibilità del progetto che ha avuto la certificazione definitiva con la vittoria dello scudetto, già con quello il mercato si spana senza problemi, soprattutto con i giocatori più giovani, perché il tuo biglietto da visita è bello pesante.


Si tutto giusto. Diciamo che il mio discorso è circoscritto solo sull'ala destra, visto che il topic parla di quello. Perché è fuor di dubbio che si stia cercando un profilo da multiruolo. Ma da quei profili usciti dai giornali, nessuno gioca sulla destra, se non in maniera adattata. 
Cioè intendiamoci, dai nomi usciti fuori, non sembra che stiamo cercando un'ala destra che potrebbe fare anche il trequartista o attaccante, ma sembra piuttosto il contrario. 
Non è ancora uscito fuori un nome di un'ala destra che, in determinate occasioni, potrebbe fare anche altri ruoli. Forse l'unico di questi è Zaniolo.
Questo è ciò che ho notato.


----------



## Zenos (6 Giugno 2022)

Io soffierei Di Maria alla rube.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2022)

Per come giochiamo l'esterno destro ideale sarebbe un Theo Hernandez. Esiste uno come lui che gioca a destra?


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2022)

Se non è possibile prendere uno di questi nomi dico che uno che mi faceva impazzire l'anno scorso era Wamangituka. Ok che non e il suo vero nome ma per me rimarrà Wamangituka a vita .
Una velocità fuori dal comune con una buona tecnica.
E destro. Ma mi va benissimo sulla destra.
Con Leao a sinistra e Wamangituka a destra diventiamo la squadra la più veloce del mondo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vanno bene tutti basta non Berardi..


In linea generale ok, ma se dobbiamo prendere uno straniero mezzo e mezzo allora no. A ogni modo Berardi al Milan è possibile a max 20M, a cui dubito Carnevali scenderà mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sono andato a cercarlo.. quest anno ha saltato tutta la stagione perchè si è rotto il crociato, lo scorso anno ha fatto bene.. ma gioca da seconda punta... è mancino, magari può essere adattato anche a destra





Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io l'ho guardato.
> È un bel torello, ottimo dribbling, tiro secco, ottimi strappi.
> Mi stupisce sinceramente non venga mai nominato, o almeno io non lo conoscevo. Da quel poco che ho visto sembra davvero interessante.
> Però se ho visto bene gioca punta/ala sx.
> Bello spunto comunque Will.



lo avevo visto al mondiale u20 e mi aveva colpito un casino, così ogni tanto quando mi torna in mente vado a vedere cosa combina.

ha avuto una mini squalifica per doping insieme ad un paio di suoi compagni del mali per roba che gli avevano dato da mangiare in nazionale, tipo carne con antibiotici o cose così se non ricordo male.
poi ha saltato la scorsa per il crociato, non ho visto l'infortunio.
queste sventure ne hanno rallentato l'esplosione ma ai primi 10 minuti giocati dopo 1 anno ha segnato subito.
può giocare dappertutto con quelle caratteristiche, soprattutto a destra secondo me essendo mancino o dietro la punta, con origi che è anche uno che ama allargarsi mi piace pensare che sfrutterebbe molto gli spazi centrali. con leao a sx bello largo come piace a lui, koita e origi si dividerebbero tutto il centro desta. al mondiale quando l'ho visto io giocava centrale ma lo trovavi spesso anche a sx.
ha un gran tiro e segna, segna tanto. gli ho visto tirare una punizione uscita di poco che mi ricordo ancora dopo 3 anni.
gran dribbling, buona tecnica, sembra uno con la testa sulle spalle.
veramente io non capisco la valutazione così bassa, anche i numeri parlano per lui.
appunto chiedevo se qualcuno lo conosce e se sa perchè nessuno se lo fila. per me diventa uno da 40-50M nel giro di 12-24 mesi


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Tra questi vorrei Pepe' dell'Arsenal ma inserirei nella lista anche Mahrez, Zaniolo e probabilmente altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi rossoneri, forse anche la maggioranza, ritiene che questa estate vada fatto un investimento economico sulla fascia destra per rinforzare la squadra.
> A me se arriva uno qualsiasi di questi giocatori va benissimo, l'importante è aver goal e velocità nelle gambe.
> Quindi vi chiedo chi vorreste?
> 
> ...


Zaniolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Giugno 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Tra questi vorrei Pepe' dell'Arsenal ma inserirei nella lista anche Mahrez, Zaniolo e probabilmente altri.


che meteora pepe, sembrava un fenomeno.
lo avrei preso anche io un paio d'anni fa, ora chissà che stipendio prende.

edit 8M


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che meteora pepe, sembrava un fenomeno.
> lo avrei preso anche io un paio d'anni fa, ora chissà che stipendio prende.
> 
> edit 8M


Quest'anno ha fatto bene dai! Al lille sembrava più forte di leao e forse non lo è però è ancora giovane e qualità ne ha!


----------



## ROQ (6 Giugno 2022)

Quando mi spippettavo su investcorp tempo fa sognavo una 3/4 LEAO-SAVIC-NKUNKU. Nkunku potrebbe giocare tranquillamente li e farebbe altrettanto bene, il problema è che costa tanto ora. Cedibile dovrebbe essere cedibile. Tra i nomi che hai scritto probabilmente il top sarebbe Antony. Bailey e Diaby mi sono sempre piaciuti ma non so quanto costino ora è per principio non mi piace strapagare. Agli inizi per Bailey si parlava di 70, lol. Per lo stesso motivo saltano praticamente tutti quelli in lista li. Cioè pure Pepe mi piaceva, ora è andato a rovinarsi all'Arsenal e su TK lo valutano ancora 30, lol e va per i 27 (poi certo sarebbe interessante). Per capirci Sarr per vari motivi sarebbe l'ideale, velocissimo, corre come un cavallo, allarga il gioco, e ambidestro, ha un gran fisico per essere una ala, sa farsi vale anche di testa, in fase di non possesso copre come pochi e probabilmente potrebbe dare i gol di Leao. Ma uno che è andato in B mi aspettavo di pagarlo 20 invece pare vogliano il doppio. Raphina ispira bene ma dovrei vederlo di più per sbilanciarmi, e credo costi tanto anche lui. Allora a questo punto, meglio di tutti i nomi in lista a partire da Berardi che non vorrei manco più leggere, ci sono due giocatori ancora non esplosi che mi fanno impazzire e credo costerebbero massimo 15. Uno è Amine Adli del Leverkusen che già seguivamo in Francia, mi ispirava ancora di più dell'omonimo, e poi non abbiamo preso per barbonaggine, e l'altro che mi fa impazzire è una ala che conoscono in pochi del Nottingham forest: Brennan Johnson, mi sembra di rivedere il primo Sancho


----------

